# Related Sites > SQL Course >  Suggest Re-wording for Lesson 4 Ex 3

## SwiftSQL

In the very last part of the Exercise 3 statement it says:
"...and the sum of their orders if they purchased more than 1 item."
   I believe it would be more accurate and to the point of the exercise to re-write this to say:
"...and the sum of their orders, if they placed more than 1 order."


Sincerely,

Swift

----------

